# Mediaset shock, vuole controprogrammare Sanremo



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 12:07)

Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 12:08)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Maria De Filippi, che in realtà ha più poteri di Piersilvio, dubito vorrà andare contro Sanremo. Se veramente succede, Sanremo partirà il lunedì per terminare il venerdì.


----------



## Zenos (Mercoledì alle 12:16)

Se mettono Zelig o mai dire gol Sanremo fallisce.


----------



## diavoloINme (Mercoledì alle 12:21)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Se questa è la controfferta potrei decidere di guardare sanremo.


----------



## Swaitak (Mercoledì alle 12:23)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Io guardo il topic su MW


----------



## Devil man (Mercoledì alle 12:24)

Tanto ci sono le piattaforme streaming che fanno già guerra a Sanremo, ma sto spettacolo da radical chic ma chi se lo fila ???

da 15 anni che ho smesso di seguirlo


----------



## bmb (Mercoledì alle 12:24)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Una programmazione da brividi


----------



## diavoloINme (Mercoledì alle 12:25)

bmb ha scritto:


> Una programmazione da brividi


Attaccano con l'artiglieria pesante.


----------



## enigmistic02 (Mercoledì alle 12:44)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Non ho mai guardato né Sanremo né i programmi della controparte. Immondizia.


----------



## Andris (Mercoledì alle 12:45)

mandatelo in prima serata a reti unificate, non più in replica notturna, durante un monologo femminista di RAI1



>


----------



## Andris (Mercoledì alle 12:52)

@fabri47 

ieri sera Marcuzzi per la prima volta in RAI
pur di campare...


----------



## Gamma (Mercoledì alle 12:52)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Uno scontro fra titani.

Mi perderò felicemente entrambe le programmazioni.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 12:58)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> ieri sera Marcuzzi per la prima volta in RAI
> pur di campare...


No, c'era già agli inizi della carriera. Poi ha avuto un lungo corso a Mediaset. Comunque ho visto qualcosa, un programma orribile oltre che trito e ritrito.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 13:01)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, c'era già agli inizi della carriera. Poi ha avuto un lungo corso a Mediaset. Comunque ho visto qualcosa, un programma orribile oltre che trito e ritrito.


Precisamente fece l'inviata de Il Grande Gioco dell'oca con Gigi Sabani su Rai 2, però si, è il primo esordio come conduttrice in Rai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Mercoledì alle 13:05)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


e dove sarebbe il problema?
era anche ora.

se dovessi scegliere schifo per schifo guardo mediaset di sicuro.


----------



## sacchino (Mercoledì alle 13:07)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


In effetti sta storia di trasmettere il nulla cosmico quando c'è sanremo ha un po' rotto.


----------



## Mauricio (Mercoledì alle 13:11)

Ma c’è ancora qualcuno che guarda la televisione e che sia under 50? No chiedo per capire perchè sono anni che non la guardo, e quando mi capita a casa di amici e parenti, inorridisco per cosa trasmettono oppure mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di decenni con programmi triti e ritriti.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 13:13)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ma c’è ancora qualcuno che guarda la televisione e che sia under 50? No chiedo per capire perchè sono anni che non la guardo, e quando mi capita a casa di amici e parenti, inorridisco per cosa trasmettono oppure mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di decenni con programmi triti e ritriti.


Ognuno guarda quello che vuole, Netflix per me è pure peggio.


----------



## Mauricio (Mercoledì alle 13:15)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ognuno guarda quello che vuole, Netflix per me è pure peggio.


Chi ha detto Netflix? È proprio la concezione della tv che è obsoleta: è l’utente che attende che la tv passi quello che gli interessa, ad orari prestabiliti e con una marea di pubblicità. 
Al giorno d’oggi, a parte le piattaforme di streaming, puoi guardare te quello che vuoi quando vuoi, in pratica qualsiasi contenuto è fruibile online. E senza pubblicità (o pochissima).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Mercoledì alle 13:17)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ognuno guarda quello che vuole, Netflix per me è pure peggio.



Canale 34 the best, Villaggio Banfi, Calà, Abatantuono, e Pozzetto a nastro.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 13:18)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto Netflix? È proprio la concezione della tv che è obsoleta: è l’utente che attende che la tv passi quello che gli interessa, ad orari prestabiliti e con una marea di pubblicità.
> Al giorno d’oggi, a parte le piattaforme di streaming, puoi guardare te quello che vuoi quando vuoi, in pratica qualsiasi contenuto è fruibile online. E senza pubblicità (o pochissima).


Guarda, se parli di pubblicità, ti dico solo che Youtube, Raiplay, tanto per fare due esempi, hanno il quadruplo della pubblicità Rai e di Mediaset. Inguardabili in maniera vergognosa.


----------



## chicagousait (Mercoledì alle 13:21)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Controprogrammazione terribile.


----------



## Goro (Mercoledì alle 13:22)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*



Il festival si è modernizzato diventando ogni anno di tendenza sui social, io non lo guardo però riesco a sapere gli ospiti, la propaganda che intendono propinare e i vari scandali che ne susseguono, insomma tutto ciò che lo fa restare sulla cresta dell’onda. Le canzoni nemmeno una ne ricordo ultimamente, tutte scialbe e dimenticabili. Replicare questo tipo di social-politica lo trovo impossibile per Mediaset, al primo ospite del festival che farà scalpore il treno social farà dimenticare tutto il resto.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 13:23)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guarda, se parli di pubblicità, ti dico solo che Youtube, Raiplay, tanto per fare due esempi, hanno il quadruplo della pubblicità *Rai e di Mediaset*. Inguardabili in maniera vergognosa.


Specifico, parlo dei canali tv Rai e Mediaset.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 13:26)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Canale 34 the best, Villaggio Banfi, Calà, Abatantuono, e Pozzetto a nastro.


Concordo, forse l'unica cosa decente fatta da Piersilvio. Aggiungo anche l'avanspettacolo di Mario Giordano al martedì sera, che se fosse di sinistra e farebbe le sceneggiate pro-UE contro la destra avrebbe gli elogi di Repubblica. Sono sicurissimo. 

Domenica dalla Venier ho visto Albanese, ma sul serio, come si fa a ridere con quella roba? Molto meglio Giordano.


----------



## Cataldinho (Mercoledì alle 13:30)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se questa è la controfferta potrei decidere di guardare sanremo.


Anche buttare il televisore sembra un opzione allettante.

Fossimo tutti vicini potremmo girarla in un mega torneo di calcetto MW, scapoli, ammogliati, e appesantiti vari.
Io gioco in porta, e vista la mia stazza attuale non ho bisogno nemmeno di muovermi per coprire lo specchio


----------



## Stex (Mercoledì alle 13:37)

strano che sanremo non lo mettano mai in competizione con la champions...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Mercoledì alle 13:38)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Anche buttare il televisore sembra un opzione allettante.
> 
> Fossimo tutti vicini potremmo girarla in un mega torneo di calcetto MW, scapoli, ammogliati, e appesantiti vari.
> Io gioco in porta, e vista la mia stazza attuale non ho bisogno nemmeno di muovermi per coprire lo specchio



Ahahaha prova a mandare il curriculum a Jerry, visto che si è deciso a collezionare portieri!


----------



## diavoloINme (Mercoledì alle 14:23)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Anche buttare il televisore sembra un opzione allettante.
> 
> Fossimo tutti vicini potremmo girarla in un mega torneo di calcetto MW, scapoli, ammogliati, e appesantiti vari.
> Io gioco in porta, e vista la mia stazza attuale non ho bisogno nemmeno di muovermi per coprire lo specchio


Grande idea.
Magari...


----------



## neoxes (Mercoledì alle 14:26)

La TV ha senso solo per gli eventi live, tipo Sanremo appunto.
Poi se non piace amen...
Ma mettere un evento live in concorrenza con qualcosa che è già registrato e poi facilmente reperibile sulla piattaforma streaming della medesima emittente non mi sembra chissà che shock (bicous...)


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 14:27)

Stex ha scritto:


> strano che sanremo non lo mettano mai in competizione con la champions...


Dopo il flop di Fabio Fazio nel 2014 (che ancora oggi è l'ultimo oggettivo flop di Sanremo, poi ci sarebbe anche quello del 2021 ma lì fu un'edizione tormentata dalla pandemia e fu giustificata la cosa), non la mettono più contro la Champions.


----------



## Mauricio (Mercoledì alle 14:57)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guarda, se parli di pubblicità, ti dico solo che Youtube, Raiplay, tanto per fare due esempi, hanno il quadruplo della pubblicità Rai e di Mediaset. Inguardabili in maniera vergognosa.


Per RaiPlay che uso, non è vero. O meglio, con un adblocker è zero. Per dire, mi son guardato una serie recentemente e non ho mai visto un secondo di pubblicità. In tv è 5 minuti consecutivi o più ogni ora scarsa, uno scandalo.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 14:59)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per RaiPlay che uso, non è vero. O meglio, *con un adblocker è zero*. Per dire, mi son guardato una serie recentemente e non ho mai visto un secondo di pubblicità. In tv è 5 minuti consecutivi o più ogni ora scarsa, uno scandalo.


Ah ecco.  

No perchè senza ad blocker ne è pienissimo  .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 17:16)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> ieri sera Marcuzzi per la prima volta in RAI
> pur di campare...


La marcazzi si è bruciata dopo la storia del "cannagate" all isola dei famosi,e Riccardo Fogli sputtanato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 17:19)

@Blu71 trema


----------



## DavidGoffin (Mercoledì alle 17:19)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


Scarso rispetto per l'evento nazionale.
E se lo fanno la pagheranno anche cara, del resto è proprio per questo che lasciavano la settimana libera da decenni. Solo posticipi di una certa importanza portano via qualche % di auditel
Sarà pronto a dimettersi chi darà l'ok immagino.


----------



## Raryof (Mercoledì alle 17:28)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La marcazzi si è bruciata dopo la storia del "cannagate" all isola dei famosi,e Riccardo Fogli sputtanato


La Marcuzzi dovrebbe cacciare il sex tape quanto prima dove sono bene in vista le poppe galattiche che ha.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 17:32)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Marcuzzi dovrebbe cacciare il sex tape quanto prima dove sono bene in vista le poppe galattiche che ha.


aspetti ancora il sextape della Melona?


----------



## Raryof (Mercoledì alle 17:33)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> aspetti ancora il sextape della Melona?


Vestita da fascistella, certo, da Claretta Petacci per la precisione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 17:34)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vestita da fascistella, certo, da Claretta Petacci per la precisione.


muoio


----------



## __king george__ (Mercoledì alle 18:33)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia, dopo quasi quindici anni, *Mediaset vuole fare guerra a Sanremo 2023 e controprogrammare il Festival. Potrebbe mandare in onda regolarmente Le Iene su Italia 1, mentre su Canale 5 Il Grande Fratello Vip, ma soprattutto C'è Posta Per Te al sabato sera contro la finale della kermesse.*


premesso che io di questi programmi guardo solo le iene (a volte) quindi forse non sono la persona piu indicata ma credo che tra le 3 quella piu sensata sia il grande fratello

nel senso che sono quei programmi dove io credo ci sia una fetta appassionata di pubblico che li guarda sempre a prescindere da tutto e tutti

come ad esempio presumo siano altri programmi tipo uomini e donne etc

c'è posta per te credo sia un programma piu per anziani (lo guarda mia madre per dire) che a quel punto guarderebbero sanremo

poi non so in ogni caso io guarderò sandremo voi fate come vi pare..ci sono ospiti interessanti


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 18:42)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che io di questi programmi guardo solo le iene (a volte) quindi forse non sono la persona piu indicata ma credo che tra le 3 quella piu sensata sia il grande fratello
> 
> nel senso che sono quei programmi dove io credo ci sia una fetta appassionata di pubblico che li guarda sempre a prescindere da tutto e tutti
> 
> come ad esempio presumo siano altri programmi tipo uomini e donne etc


C'è Posta per Te raccoglie anche tantissimi giovani, oltre a rubare tanti anziani da Rai 1. Maria De Filippi ha un suo pubblico di fedelissimi che raccoglie tutti i target. In particolare nel meridione, è difficile trovare una casa non sintonizzata su C'è Posta per Te il sabato sera. Per me ruberebbe parecchio anche a Sanremo, però essendo la finale è difficile che non vinca Amadeus.


----------



## Blu71 (Mercoledì alle 19:04)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 trema



Tremo solo leggendo i tuoi topic ed interventi catastrofistici.


----------



## __king george__ (Mercoledì alle 19:18)

ma però scusate,ma perchè gli anni scorsi che faceva mediaset durante sanremo? bloccava tutta la programmazione classica?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 19:36)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma però scusate,ma perchè gli anni scorsi che faceva mediaset durante sanremo? bloccava tutta la programmazione classica?


Si,venivano rimandati i programmi della de filippi ecc


----------



## DavidGoffin (Mercoledì alle 19:46)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è Posta per Te raccoglie anche tantissimi giovani, oltre a rubare tanti anziani da Rai 1. Maria De Filippi ha un suo pubblico di fedelissimi che raccoglie tutti i target. In particolare nel meridione, è difficile trovare una casa non sintonizzata su C'è Posta per Te il sabato sera. Per me ruberebbe parecchio anche a Sanremo, però essendo la finale è difficile che non vinca Amadeus.


Impossibile direi più che difficile
Nelle migliori occasioni senza controprogrammazione o Tale&Quali nip la De Filippi fa sui 6milioni raggiungendo magari 30% di share
Sanremo in finale fa più del doppio tipo 15milioni e 65% di share, poi dipende da come è andata l'edizione, finalisti ospiti ecc
E' da masochisti fare C'è Posta Per Te quel sabato quando si brucerebbe un sabato altro qualsiaias


----------



## AntaniPioco (Mercoledì alle 19:57)

La contro-programmazione aveva un senso 15 anni fa, ora con lo streaming uno guarda il festival e si vede la De Filippi il giorno dopo.
Di sicuro un'alternativa farebbe soffrire il festival. Nel 2014 la Champions fece floppare malissimo il Fazio-bis.
Va detto che la tattica di Amadeus di finire alle 2 di notte per drogare il dato auditel funziona, anche se gli spettatori calano lo share è sempre lo stesso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Mercoledì alle 19:59)

Non serve né la Rai né lo streaming, né il GayF Vip.

C'è il Sanremo su Milanworld da seguire.


----------



## davidsdave80 (Mercoledì alle 20:25)

Andris ha scritto:


> mandatelo in prima serata a reti unificate, non più in replica notturna, durante un monologo femminista di RAI1


Esatto! anche in Italia... a scoppio ritardato sta partendo la tiritera del "me too" ... prime avvisaglie la scorsa estate con il regista inglese in puglia.. prima accusato poi scagionato da una giudice donna


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 20:36)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La contro-programmazione aveva un senso 15 anni fa, ora con lo streaming uno guarda il festival e si vede la De Filippi il giorno dopo.
> Di sicuro un'alternativa farebbe soffrire il festival. Nel 2014 la Champions fece floppare malissimo il Fazio-bis.
> Va detto che la tattica di Amadeus di finire alle 2 di notte per drogare il dato auditel funziona, anche se gli spettatori calano lo share è sempre lo stesso


Ad onor del vero, il Fazio bis del 2014 floppò perchè era praticamente identico a quello del 2013 (che fece ascolti "solo" discreti i veri botti Fazio li fece con i primi due festival 1999 e 2000) e la fortuna che successe al Morandi-bis che floppò, con ancora la Littizzetto spalla (ed è un grave errore avere la stessa spalla l'anno dopo, Amadeus fece lo stesso errore nel 2021 con Fiorello e gli ascolti infatti crollarono infatti quest'anno non sarà nemmeno ospite a quanto pare) per di più con cantanti quasi tutti sconosciuti e l'unica veramente popolare, cioè Arisa, alla fine stravinse. Un cast peggiore a livello mediatico, forse, solo quello di Simona Ventura del 2004 con Tony Renis che litigò con le case discografiche e perciò ci si ritrovò nel cast dei big addirittura Pappalardo, con Masini che stravinse.

Poi la Champions fece indubbiamente il suo, ma quel Festival era destinato comunque ad un ascolto basso. Così come Chi l'ha visto fece crollare di brutto Baudo nel 2008 con l'esclusiva sul ritrovamento dei fratelli di Gravina di Puglia.


----------



## Blu71 (Mercoledì alle 20:40)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non serve né la Rai né lo streaming, né il GayF Vip.
> 
> *C'è il Sanremo su Milanworld da seguire.*



Tanto alla fine lo guardano molti più di quantI dichiarano di farlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Mercoledì alle 20:41)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanto alla fine lo guardano molti più di quantI dichiarano di farlo.



Il nostro è l'unico e autentico "Sanscemo"


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 20:45)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma però scusate,ma perchè gli anni scorsi che faceva mediaset durante sanremo? bloccava tutta la programmazione classica?


Sì, mi ricordo che al primo festival di Amadeus ripresero dalle Teche Mediaset una vecchissima puntata speciale di Paperissima con Columbro e la Cuccarini, trasmessa ovviamente in 4:3, ossia in formato quadrato per la vecchia televisione con le bande nere larghe ai lati  .


----------



## Blu71 (Mercoledì alle 20:54)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il nostro è l'unico e autentico "Sanscemo"



Appunto. Lo guardano per poterlo commentare sul forum


----------



## __king george__ (Mercoledì alle 21:26)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, mi ricordo che al primo festival di Amadeus ripresero dalle Teche Mediaset una vecchissima puntata speciale di Paperissima con Columbro e la Cuccarini, trasmessa ovviamente in 4:3, ossia in formato quadrato per la vecchia televisione con le bande nere larghe ai lati  .


allora piuttosto mettano una vecchia puntata di ciao darwin


----------

